# The Valley of Doom



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Workin' bees in California's Imperial Valley today (and yesterday, tomorrow, Thursday...):










The thermometer was in the shade, I just put it on the truck to take the picture.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, but look! It's a DRY heat!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, but look! It's a DRY heat!
Woking in temperatures of 117 degrees F can be exhausting!
High humidity or low humisity it's still hot.
The heat index coupled with 117 might make you feel like it's 125 or higher.
Heat related health insidents including heat related deaths are not reported like deaths from cold , etc
Ernie


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunny and a high of 77 today in Chicago. What a cool summer we're having!


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

today and next two days high is less than 70degress farenheit, gets down to below 50 farenheith at night, .............. a cold summer here.... mother nature is not nice sometimes


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Now I feel bad for whining about working bees in our piddly little 100 degreesF.
(but day after day is getting old). This hot spell is soon to pass as the high pressure is starting to break down.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Our CA dry heat doesn't help much when you're sweating like crazy.
We are back into the 80's this week, I hope you're getting some of the cooling off we are.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Today was only 115º, we lost yesterday's breeze, but picked up some pretty good humidity. It was brutal. We started at 5:00, by 2:30 - 3:00 we were all ready to drop.

The five of us went through a gallon or two of ice water and 3 quarts of Gatorade, each.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

My vacation in Bakersfield....


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a video where people were cooking a pot roast on the dashboard of the auto.

Hey Honey, how did you have time to make pot roast when you are a working gal?
Her reply,
It was cooked in the parking lot.

Ernie


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

So, I f i take your 117 + chicago @ 77 = 194 / 2 = 97 degrees...further proof of global warming?:doh:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

It's so hot here in Texas my deer corn popped.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> It's so hot here in Texas my deer corn popped.



Nothing's too good for the deer - *buttered *popcorn!

MM


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

She looks thin and bony.
Must be the drought

Ernie


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

That thin and bony deer still looks a lot better than the once frozen pizza I'm having for supper tonight.  At least we were able to get our honey pulled and out of that forsaken valley, for a few days...


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you sure that's a deer and not a cow elk or red stag? I think the heat has made you delirious


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure, but once you fire up the grill, does it really matter...


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

cow elk or red stag? 
:scratch:
The photo is posted in Texas.
And, taken where?
My guess is a young Elk.
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That photo was taken at a south Texas high fence ranch. Lots of high fenced ranches here. There is one about 2 miles from my yard. I get to see Axis, Fallow, Elk everytime I go to the yard.


----------

